# Lost paddle in Edwards Mile



## jhebrew (May 16, 2006)

Anyone find a black and white werner paddle in the Edwards Mile section? The shaft is black and the blades are white. I lost it on 5.15.2006. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## kieper (May 19, 2006)

*Lost Paddle*

I think I may have your paddle...I was rafting with Nova Guides on tuesday when we found one matching your description just below the edwards mile...call me @970-390-7585 Jeff Kieper


----------

